# RGT-7 QL RBB XL



## RGGR (Feb 28, 2007)

See my work is being advertised here, so thought it was best to shine some light on the matter.

Some 2-3 years ago, after listening my whole life to metal/hard rock....I decided it was time to start playing the guitar. And without a guitar in the house, it would never happen, so I bought a RG2550GK, and started learning to play. Damn difficult that is!!!!!

I got intriqued by 7 strings guitars and got the urge for a JS-7.
Rumors were Ibanez was bringing one out.....and I decided to roll my own. 
I spend days reading up on stuff on projectguitar.com, and one day I took the plunge. 

Picked up Limba body blank from local woodsupplier, order Ebony fretboard from Lmii....sourced all other parts and got going.

My JS-7 guitar is the guitar that started it all. It took me almost 2 years to get to stage it started to look like a guitar. 







Currently she is at the painter getting dressed up in a Candy Apple Red 50s flame job.

As the project took some time (sourcing parts, figuring out how to do stuff, making mistakes, covering them up again, blablabla....) Ibanez brought out the RGT320QM RBB.






What can I say,.... I was in love. 

Trip to the woodsupplier brought home some more Limba, some Maple, some Wenge......Edge Lo Pro off the net..some awesome quilted maple..and we were off again. Reading up about 7 strings and extended scale lengths I thought it was cool to do something like that. So there it was 27", 24 fret RGT-7 QL RBB XL.






While adding an Ibanez 540P tripple bucker, and a Maxxas to my collection, I got the urge for a 540Pii. Hard to find......impatient as hell.......woodworking skill improving. Darn....were off again...but with a twist.

540Pvii, 7 string version of 540pii with tripple bucker set-up. While making templates based on 540pii from other 540pii owner, I got hold of my own 540pii.






With proper body in the house, work progressed nicely. 










Currently waiting for custom pick-up ring and neckplate.

I'm not very good at waiting, so next project was dreamed up. A Zebrano RG-8 with fanned frets. Something like this, but then with 25,5-27,5 fanned frets. Not sure what to do with all these strings.....but fanned frets is challenge to create, and is something different. My body looks like this






Then I spotted K7 on the net for cheap, thought of turning it into this (right guitar):






But realized it would be easier to roll my own again. It ended up being two RG-7's. One will be black with white binding (body,neck, headstock), one will be all black. The one with the binding will be called Cocaine. Alder and Mahogany bodies currently completed.






So there you have it......all projects in the works. 

Oh, wait.....and there there is 6 stringer ESP Axxion type copy for my brother. He was so fed up seeing all this wood being turned into guitars that he demanded his own. What could I do. New Mahogany body blank brought home, left over neck blank from JS-7....and some sweat and tears, and tata...






More pics:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v466/rggr/

As you can see nothing fancy, no CNC, no frills,.....just some cheap tools, and occasional date with local bandsaw and planer.

Oh, and project that is currently in the "dream" stages is a 7 string Maxxas in Candy Lizard Green.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 28, 2007)

that black and white LACS Ibanez is owned by one of our members Nikt. I really dig your work, are you looking to build for other people in the future?


----------



## nikt (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeay Dan,I think he knows, we talk about his concept on jemsite

RGGR: great to have You here. I think that Your projects look awsome. Many people wanted to own those models in a seven string version but Ibanez never made them. Cool that You have talant and You're working on such a beautiful instruments. I'm waiting to see them finished. Can't wait.

cheers


----------



## RGGR (Feb 28, 2007)

I build as a hobby......to get away from daily BS (demanding job, the wife, the kids....etc.) It's a great pleasure turning piece of wood into something that sings and screams. To realize that a dead piece of wood is never dead. That in works, lives, breathes......that only when you ask it politely it let's you shape it in the desired form.

I want to create guitars I wished Ibanez would build for me. But they don't. 

Picking up another body blank is easy. $100 worth of wood, $100 worth of hardware.......some primer and paint (when painted properly it can be $$$).....and lots and lots of hours. These hours can't be calculated. It can never be your worth while. That JS-7 is hunderds and hunderds of hours. 

I would never do this for a living. 

And I hope one day my kids, kids play them and drive their neighbors mad. LOL!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 28, 2007)

I like your attitude towards your hobby, I play guitar to get away from Daily BS personally. I'm gonna buy a 7421 and turn it into a black and white Hardtail like the one you want to do. Can't wait to see your work done.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 28, 2007)

DUDE! Cant wait to see these babies finished! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 28, 2007)

Some very good work you're doing there


----------



## velocity (Feb 28, 2007)

it's good to see you here! i'm uv777 on project guitar. and you still need to sell me that neck through...


----------



## Pauly (Feb 28, 2007)

Lots of in-progress stuff, can't wait to see some finished guitars!!


----------



## RGGR (Feb 28, 2007)

> Lots of in-progress stuff, can't wait to see some finished guitars!!


In-progress is the best state to be in. When finished it's just another damn guitar.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 28, 2007)

That 540PVII is pretty much my dream guitar. Nice work, man!


----------



## RGGR (Mar 1, 2007)

Trouble is I can dream-up guitars faster then I can build them.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 1, 2007)

Dream less... build more...  Dude, I cant wait to see that RGT-7 done. Its gonna rule. BUilding guitrs is my dream and your story makes it look so damn easy.  Ill just have to rep you for being so cool.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 1, 2007)

white axxions are sweet


----------



## le_ackt (Mar 1, 2007)

AWESome STUFF ~ !! a rep for you and the effort of home guitar enginerring


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2007)

RGGR said:


> To realize that a dead piece of wood is never dead. That in works, lives, breathes......that only when you ask it politely it let's you shape it in the disered form.



That's absolutely awesome.


----------



## RGGR (Mar 1, 2007)

> Dream less... build more... Dude, I cant wait to see that RGT-7 done. Its gonna rule. BUilding guitrs is my dream and your story makes it look so damn easy. Ill just have to rep you for being so cool.


All these projects in the work are built with a cheap $39.95 Chinese router, $25 jigsaw, a $9.95 workbench, some rasps, some files, and tons of sand paper. 

Building a guitar is not rocket science. And you don't need fancy dandy equipment. (more about that later)

Step 1. is signing up with Projectguitar.com and read all the tutorials while asking 400 million dumb questions. The guys out there are very willing to help any newbie. 

Step 2. Dream up your dream guitar....and get going.

From Mirc-net (and the likes) I downloaded "illegal" copy of Autocad, and that helps me with laying out exact paper drawings. I have a JS and RG Autocad drawings. The 540Pvii templates I copied from my actual 540pii guitar. The Axxion template was created from Axxion pic of the net, printed out on 4-5 sheets of paper stiched together.

The paper body drawing I copy those to 6mm MDF (glued up sawdust pressed to very easy sandable sheets). I spend some time sanding the body template perfect. With template bit and router I copy the mfd template to the body blank. With solid color on the guitar I use a router, when I want to stain or use natural wood color on guitar I'm more careful with router as there is always chance of tear-outs (and that f*cks up the whole project). So on RGT-7 no router was used. (Robosander and elbow grease.)

I glue up the neck blank. And let neck blank have date with local woodshops planer. Then I beg for access on bandsaw (6 pack always helps in this), and cut the neck to shape (rough). I route trussrod channel. Install pre-radiussed and preslotted fretboards from lmii.com.
Shaping the neck is most pleasant part of the build. As dumb piece of wood suddenly becomes a guitar.

With neck done, I concentrate on the body. Create templates for control, pup and bridge cavities.....route the necessary holes, install the neck.......

Then comes putty, primer, paint stage. I bring guitars to smooth primer stage and then bring body and neck to a pro to have 'm painted. JS-7 is currently being done.

Next up is installing the frets, and installing all hardware. String-up and make some noise.

It looks like an impossible road.....but when you part the whole project out in 100s small projects it's very managable. That's maybe why I have so many projects going. It's so cool to finish one of these steps in road to awesome new guitar.

The building is almost more important then the actual guitar.

Cause if I can do it....anyone can. Honestly.

PS. Axxion is getting black finish. The white is just the primer.

Here some pics to show you some of the steps:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/rggr/Axxion/Axxion_template.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/rggr/Axxion/Bodyblank.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/rggr/Axxion/Roughcut.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/rggr/Axxion/Halfwayroute.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/rggr/Axxion/Axxion_mockup3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/rggr/Axxion/Body_neck_mockup1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/rggr/Axxion/Axxion_primer.jpg

A shortcut to all this is e.g. buy old beat-up RG7620 of ebay (unfortunately the prices are rising on those), and have Christpher Woods CNC you a new RG-7 type body, use neck and hardware from your RG7620 and have awesome LACS copy. There are guys on Projectguitar that do awesome bodies but always order their necks from USACustomGuitars, or Warmoth.

There are soo many ways doing this.......


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 1, 2007)

Thx for the tips man! you're cool.  My first project will be repainting an old squier body this summer though. I dont really have access to a real workspace... But Ill figure that out.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 1, 2007)

RGGR said:


> Trouble is I can dream-up guitars faster then I can build them.



I have this problem and i'm not as motivated as you seem to be so very little gets further than the dreaming stage with me unfortunatley. 

I've got a few projects on the go but they're more customisations than actual builds.Still fun though.
I've got a nice quality router here (DeWalt) so i'm gonna' have to get my ass in gear and build something.

Where do you source your timber from RGGR, and do they ship to the UK ?


----------



## RGGR (Mar 1, 2007)

I get my lumber from local specialized lumber store. They have a nice supply of almost everything. It's a matter of dropping by there once in a while and see what new supply they have in stock.

I always say I don't pick out the wood, but the wood picks me. I go in for piece of Bubinga, but somehow this super light Swamp Ash finds it's way in the trunk of my car...... not sure how that happens.

Although lumber guys last month were complaning I was stopping by there way too often.  Guess, thats a sign to complete couple of my projects, and not start any new ones for a while.

I don't think they ship to the UK. Not sure if they ship at all. Normally you shouldn't want to source your wood from too far away. Shipping really bites you in the ass on that one.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 1, 2007)

Where in europe are you located?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work! I would love to have a white JS 7.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey welcome RGGR. You listened to my advice? hehe

I like a lot your work, i want to see the RG8 finished, and the RG7 neckthru too.

Luck with your project and your life.

Frank.


----------



## RGGR (Apr 6, 2007)

540pvii coming together:


----------



## Ryan (Apr 6, 2007)

That body shape is wicked cool.

RG7ROFL-BBQ?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 6, 2007)

man, beautiful work, i'v been thinkin about trying to work a rg7620 body into one of those cst ibby bodys, do you just hand sand the contour on the face of your projects there?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 6, 2007)

RGGR man Its About damn time you got over the the SS.org


----------



## RGGR (Apr 6, 2007)

> do you just hand sand the contour on the face of your projects there?



Not sure I understand your comment about the contour on the face. 

The top of this guitar is totally flat. Just a contour for the fore-arm on top of the guitar, and a body contour on the back of guitar together with halfmoon shape contour near the neckpocket.






The contour on the face (the fore-arm contour) is done by hand. Just with some (hand cut) files of different grit/teeth type and some sandpaper. 

Coolest thing on this project is how the neck turned out.






And all that was result of screw-up I had earlier in the process of making it.  

With black hardware, a triple bucker humbucker, a solid Lamborghini yellow color on body and headstock this thing will be a killer.

The swamp Ash body is very very light.


----------



## lailer75 (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome, just awesome


----------



## Concerto412 (Jul 25, 2007)

any new progress? i cant wait to see that 540Pvii all said and done... 
Ive worked on instruments for ages and having just gotten a start on my first scratch build, this was an inspiration to see! full rep points awarded!


----------



## RGGR (Jul 27, 2007)

Tomorrow morning I'm gonno pick-up my JS-7 from the painters.  

It has been there for ages.....but finally I will be able to finish the guitar that started my love affair with building guitars.

Yessssssssss!!!

In mean time I have been slowly finishing the Axxion I'm building for my brothers. It's almost ready to be dropped off at the painters.

RGT-7 RBB XL and 540Pvii will be next on the list.

Just pick-up my newly painted JS-7


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 29, 2007)

o__________________________________________________o

stunning! moar pics now. I really want to see your RG8, that zebrawood looks jamazing.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 29, 2007)

You sir, are awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2007)

I saw the pics on Jemsite. Looks awesome man! I cant wait to see it all hardwared up and strung. More pics. ;D


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 29, 2007)

Whoa shit, that looks awesome dude.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 29, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## Thomas (Jul 29, 2007)

Awesome. 
More pics would be appreciated.


----------



## skinhead (Jul 30, 2007)

That JS7 it's going great


----------



## darren (Jul 30, 2007)

Yowza... that JS7 looks hot! Are the insides of the cutaways not soft and sculpted?


----------



## Shawn (Jul 30, 2007)

RGGR said:


> Tomorrow morning I'm gonno pick-up my JS-7 from the painters.
> 
> It has been there for ages.....but finally I will be able to finish the guitar that started my love affair with building guitars.
> 
> ...


Very nice! That looks awesome.


----------



## Leec (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are some truly gorgeous guitars you're building there, dude. If you do decide you'd build for other people, I'm sure lots of people here will be knocking your virtual door, and I would certainly be one of them.

Top stuff!


----------



## RGGR (Jul 30, 2007)

> Are the insides of the cutaways not soft and sculpted?


They are nice and rounded, it's how the light breaks in the picture.

Here are some more:


















> Those are some truly gorgeous guitars you're building there, dude. If you do decide you'd build for other people, I'm sure lots of people here will be knocking your virtual door, and I would certainly be one of them.


This is my first guitar I have ever build. It took all in all almost 3 years to complete (almost one years it stayed at the painters, though!!!) Lots of hours sanding, shaping, correcting mistakes, etc. It's simply not possible to this on commission basis. 

I'm building the Axxion for my brother, right now. Just because he has been nagging for a while, about his own guitar. Some of my other (guitar playing friends) also have asked me to build them their own custom.

And although I'm getting better (read: quicker) at this building guitars thing.....it's still easily 400 hours. 

400 hours of escaping stress, work, wife, kids......etc.

Maybe that's why I love building so much.......it's the process of creation that is worth more then the actual guitar.

Although it's pretty neat to see a vision turn into reality. Building something truely unique. Cause when finishing the whole bunch, it will be some guitar players heaven.


----------



## 220BX (Jul 30, 2007)

wow , that looks amazing!! very nice work ... 

i am eager to see the finished product!!


----------



## Leec (Jul 30, 2007)

RGGR said:


> This is my first guitar I have ever build. It took all in all almost 3 years to complete (almost one years it stayed at the painters, though!!!) Lots of hours sanding, shaping, correcting mistakes, etc. It's simply not possible to this on commission basis.
> 
> I'm building the Axxion for my brother, right now. Just because he has been nagging for a while, about his own guitar. Some of my other (guitar playing friends) also have asked me to build them their own custom.
> 
> ...



Fantastic paintjob, man. Must have been great to get it back and see such a great result.

If you love building them so much, wouldn't it be ace to do that for a living, or at least more often and cut back on 'normal' work time (although admittedly I've no idea how difficult it is to actually turn a profit as a luthier)? 

But I don't want to labour the point, it's just great you're able to do something that you like so well. And judging from your pics, it looks like you must be pretty darn close to achieving the results you have in mind. And if I could play as well as I'd like to be able to play, I'd be very pleased.

Congrats, man


----------



## RGGR (Jul 30, 2007)

> If you love building them so much, wouldn't it be ace to do that for a living, or at least more often and cut back on 'normal' work time (although admittedly I've no idea how difficult it is to actually turn a profit as a luthier)?


As a lurthier I simply don't see the economics work. The hours, the materials, the time......and true custom at least should rake up $1500-2000. And that for lousy $200-300 profit. It's a process hardly scalable. You need CNC's, cheaper materials, etc.....that kinda stuff.

No matter how much I love building.....I don't see myself quiting my day job. Especially when making a serious nice income. 

I rather spend it on quality tonewood and most best hardware money can buy.



> But I don't want to labour the point, it's just great you're able to do something that you like so well. And judging from your pics, it looks like you must be pretty darn close to achieving the results you have in mind.


For a first guitar I think I did a very decent job. And that with $9.95 workbench and $39.99 cheap chinese router. ;-)



> And if I could play as well as I'd like to be able to play, I'd be very pleased.


My collection of guitars and customs in the works makes you think I can play a decent tune......but gosh....do I make the neighbors cry.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 31, 2007)

only reason they're crying is because they don't have a JS7.

hell, i sure know, that's why i'm crying. ._.


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 29, 2007)

Bumbity for awesomeness! Do you have any updated pics of the RGT7? I just love it and can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Sinner (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## yevetz (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 29, 2007)

That's some really nice work!


----------



## DetunedLoon (Sep 30, 2007)

Some guys build cars, some guys build choppers, some guys build boats, some guys build patio decks,
heck,...I know a guy in Carmel, California who buys nearly flawless vintage surfboards and turns them into magnificent works of art, but guitar building IS artwork in my mind.....

Kudos, and congrats to you for your unbelievable patience and living your enjoyment.

Guitars can be the most beautiful pieces of art.


----------



## RGGR (Sep 30, 2007)

> Kudos, and congrats to you for your unbelievable patience and living your enjoyment.
> 
> Guitars can be the most beautiful pieces of art.



Buying a guitar is so much easier.....but building one is so much more fun.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work 

Give us more PICS


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 6, 2007)

im dying to see your RGT7....


----------



## RGGR (Oct 6, 2007)

For all you impatient buggers, I will give you a status report.

JS-7: Back from painters. Need to polish the body to showroom specs. Need to buy a polisher and get up to speed with polishing. So current reading up on the subject. The Flex XC 3401 VRG will be my new polisher.

Axxion: Body and neck are ready for paint. Could send off to my painter, but wanting to paint this one myself. More reading up on the subject. SATA - MINIJET4 HVLP, will be the tools for the job. In process of setting up paintbooth.

RGT-7 QL RBB XL: Working on fretboard install.....after this I need to router pup and tremolo cavities. Then I can get cracking on staining job. 

540PVII: Body 90% done, neck needs bit more work. Is project lower on the priority list. Project will use templates from RGT-7, so rest of routing on body will be minor job.

RG-8 Fanned frets: Body blank sanded to thickness. Today I bought a Wenge slab to be my new Wenge/Zabrano/Wenge/Zabrano/Wenge laminate 8 string neck. Neck will mirror the body. (Meaning: Wenge neck with Zabrano stripes.) When neck blank done I need to order custom fanned bridge parts.
Started this whole project to play around with building a fanned fret guitar, and laying out the custom 8 string bridge.






RG-7's: Then I have two RG-7's in the works, and while the bodies have been cut, they are just gathering dust for now. Neck blank is bought....just need arrange date with professional woodshop to get everyting squared and cut.

RGA-7 J. Custom: Then I have bought an awesome maple top that will be turned in pinkish stain like below. More on this one later. Will be RGA type body, partly hollowed, with purper heart accents. Neck will be maple/purpleheart laminate. 






WRB: Want to add one of these to my collection, but they are rarely for sale. So will grab myself a S540LTD (or so) off the net, and swap neck and hardware with newly custom build body. Currently working on body template. Should be an easy project with paintbooth in place.






Future projects:

Ibanez 580T copy.
Ibanez Maxxas copy (Probably 7 string version).
Ritter Jupiter copy. (Always wanted to build a badass bass.....)


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 6, 2007)

Haha so many projects. 

Man, we want pics. They must be sextastic lookin' by now.


----------



## RGGR (Oct 6, 2007)

> Man, we want pics. They must be sextastic lookin' by now.



Pics will follow when I have something to show for. 

For now fing stop bugging me.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 6, 2007)

You have a lot of projects dude. We want to see more pics of those RGs.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 6, 2007)

Those guitars are great


----------



## Edhyena (Feb 17, 2009)

any updates on the projects?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 17, 2009)

Loved the wood choices in the second and third pictures. Thanks, again for sharing!


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, what a thread bump.


----------



## cddragon (Feb 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wow, what a thread bump.


Nevertheless, bumping threads with beautiful guitars doesn't hurt


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2009)

Quite true.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 17, 2009)

cddragon said:


> Nevertheless, bumping threads with beautiful guitars doesn't hurt


 
Yeah, particularly good for n00bs like me. 

RGGR -- You, sir, are my hero. At least for the rest of today.


----------



## Neil (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to say thank you for that thread bump as I havent seen this before and those guitars are freaking amazing!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Feb 18, 2009)

Please someone get a hold of him!


----------



## Panterica (Feb 18, 2009)

fuckin awesome

Now i wanna start building guitars


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 21, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 21, 2009)

The thread starter's last activity was 12/2007, so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 21, 2009)

i used to want to build guitars. but then i wouldnt sell them to anyone lol so i wouldnt make any money at it. i have no idea who this guy is and this is the first time ive seen this thread. his work is pretty damn amazing though. i really want that 7 string rgt rbb !!!!!


----------



## george galatis (Sep 15, 2009)

RGT7??? 

i hope one day play with a complete RGT7


----------



## GazPots (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice bump. 



Lock this thread?


----------

